# Club Intrawest - Panorama



## AKE (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a 1 bedroom unit on hold for this July but can't seem to find any recent info on it.  Has anyone been there lately - the reviews are old?  TIA


----------



## darklord700 (Feb 14, 2008)

AKE said:


> I have a 1 bedroom unit on hold for this July but can't seem to find any recent info on it.  Has anyone been there lately - the reviews are old?  TIA



I have never been there but I've been to Panorama a lot of times.  Simply put, it's a golfer's paradise in July.


----------



## davewarner (Feb 16, 2008)

We had a two bedroom in July 05.  The units were in great condition.  They are decorated in a similar style as Whistler's.  The nice part was the glacier creek just feet from the backyard patios which were rocked for a bbq.

We hiked the surrounding trails and made day trips up to Lake Louise and the hot springs.  

Hope this helps.


----------

